# Green Gongy?



## kitkat39 (Apr 22, 2011)

Never really seen a green one before, although I've heard about it. Doesn't look SUPER Green or anything, but standing next to the other morphs that I've got, you could see the Green in it. It's the ONLY one that looks like that out of my entire collection of Violins, so it's pretty special to me.. The Tan colored one that gets kicked in the face is the basic color that I normally see and off to the right is a darker colored one that's also pretty rare in my collection, though not as rare as the green one.

Just thought I'd upload and share. ENJOY!


----------



## JoraMajora (Apr 22, 2011)

Haha, I laughed out loud when I saw the kick! Thanks for sharing with us :-D It's really awesome seeing different colored mantids of the same species near each other like that, especially in a species that is known to have just one main color.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Apr 22, 2011)

Well since Precarious doesn't love us anymore, you may be the new video post leader!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 22, 2011)

another ungly duckling! :lol: gets kicked out of the nest!


----------



## psyconiko (Apr 22, 2011)

Gongylus can wear many different colors,but the green and black phase are not common...I have heard about a white phase but never seen it.

Nice video!


----------



## hierodula (Apr 22, 2011)

THats a green gongy all right but heres a link of a super green one. He even tells you how he got it.  http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=16835&amp;st=0


----------



## kitkat39 (Apr 22, 2011)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Well since Precarious doesn't love us anymore, you may be the new video post leader!


haha.. yeah right.. my videos will never compare to his


----------



## kitkat39 (Apr 22, 2011)

Nikkko said:


> Gongylus can wear many different colors,but the green and black phase are not common...I have heard about a white phase but never seen it.Nice video!


A white one would be AWESOME!



hierodula said:


> THats a green gongy all right but heres a link of a super green one. He even tells you how he got it.  http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=16835&amp;st=0


Thanks hierodula! I guess I got lucky with this one here because I don't spray them nearly as much as the person in the link did.. awesome green on that one!


----------



## Idolofreak (Apr 22, 2011)

Weird. The arms on the green one actually have stripes on them. I know it's a violin, but the arms make it look like an idolo-gongy hybrid. Really weird and really cool!


----------



## kitkat39 (Apr 22, 2011)

Idolofreak said:


> Weird. The arms on the green one actually have stripes on them. I know it's a violin, but the arms make it look like an idolo-gongy hybrid. Really weird and really cool!


An Idolo that moves around as much and eats as easily as a Gongy.. now how awesome would that be???


----------



## animalexplorer (Apr 22, 2011)

I wouldn't mind a green one, although it looks sort of yellowish-green. I wonder how rare of an occurance this is? Great Video!


----------



## sporeworld (Apr 22, 2011)

Oh, man, Now I want to experiment.


----------



## Idolofreak (Apr 23, 2011)

kitkat39 said:


> An Idolo that moves around as much and eats as easily as a Gongy.. now how awesome would that be???


REALLY awesome!


----------



## psyconiko (Apr 23, 2011)

Check out the black one!Scroll down!

http://fanatic-mantis.xooit.fr/t639-suivi-de-harimatis.htm

And the green/white one!Scroll down!

http://fanatic-mantis.xooit.fr/t639-suivi-de-harimatis.htm?start=165


----------



## sporeworld (Apr 23, 2011)

Amazing!

That black one is gorgeous!


----------



## psyconiko (Apr 23, 2011)

Yeah!Darth Vador style!


----------



## sporeworld (Apr 23, 2011)

Amazing how much it looks like a Ghost.


----------



## kitkat39 (Apr 23, 2011)

Sporeworld said:


> Oh, man, Now I want to experiment.


Any time, Any Size, Any Amount


----------



## kitkat39 (Apr 23, 2011)

Nikkko said:


> Check out the black one!Scroll down!
> 
> http://fanatic-mantis.xooit.fr/t639-suivi-de-harimatis.htm
> 
> ...


Thanks a Bunch! I now have more experiments to mess around with! =D


----------



## xbonny (Apr 23, 2011)

found on mantodeenforum.


----------



## kitkat39 (Apr 24, 2011)

xbonny88 said:


> found on mantodeenforum.


That Violin is awesomely green


----------



## hierodula (Apr 24, 2011)

kitkat39 said:


> A white one would be AWESOME!
> 
> Thanks hierodula! I guess I got lucky with this one here because I don't spray them nearly as much as the person in the link did.. awesome green on that one!


No Problem just wish more of us could get those green gongs


----------



## warpdrive (Apr 24, 2011)

this thread is a plot to get people like me to want to by some Violins. sofar, it's working. :surrender: 

Harry


----------



## animalexplorer (Apr 24, 2011)

Must buy violins I don't know why? I just got this sudden urge to buy violins. What are the odds in getting a green one out of 50? 100??? :huh:


----------



## Ricardo (Apr 25, 2011)

animalexplorer said:


> Must buy violins I don't know why? I just got this sudden urge to buy violins. What are the odds in getting a green one out of 50? 100??? :huh:


Less than 50 for sure. None of my seven gongys were green


----------



## kitkat39 (Apr 26, 2011)

animalexplorer said:


> Must buy violins I don't know why? I just got this sudden urge to buy violins. What are the odds in getting a green one out of 50? 100??? :huh:


No idea to be honest with you. I didn't even know this one was green until it stood too close to the light and I saw the green on it. I use the butterfly net cages and put the clear viewing part facing down so it catches all the frass so I never truly get to see the colors on these guys unless I open up the cages. Seeing this green one is making me want to change my caging system so that I could see the colors on my mantises a lot better. At one point it was around 300 or so gongy's, but with the cannibalism due to not enough food(someone never came through with the flies that they promised me), mismolts, and just me letting some go, I'm down to about 45-50 of them. That is the only one that I see green on.. I've been spraying the cages a lot more so maybe that number will change? We'll find out.


----------



## psyconiko (Apr 26, 2011)

I see I am not the only one who s having more than 300 Gongys at home,I thought I was a lonely freak!!! :lol: 

Spraying them a little more may be a good idea.Their native inhabitat is a savannah type climate,dry and wet season...

But this species is widespreadand you may meet Gongylus in the south and east part of India(not the west I believe because of the monsoon),northen Sri Lanka and east of Thailand(more rain).

Maybe the last ones who turn adult are evolving in a "greener" decor as the wet season begins.Thus a green camouflage....

Or I this could also just be a genetic mistake.

I have some green ones and a really nice greyish one.

I will send some pictures soon!

Sorry for my mistakes in english...


----------



## kitkat39 (Apr 27, 2011)

Nikkko said:


> I see I am not the only one who s having more than 300 Gongys at home,I thought I was a lonely freak!!! :lol:
> 
> Spraying them a little more may be a good idea.Their native inhabitat is a savannah type climate,dry and wet season...
> 
> ...


You're my new best friend! :lol:


----------



## sporeworld (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm very new to the buttfly cages, but I put wax paper on the bottom, zipper on the side, and clear side facing forward. I'm considering cutting out the plastic, and replacing it with wider gauge mesh. Or even a very thin sheet of plexiglass (of course, I probably won;t be able to fold it properly).

Also, because I'm a fan of feeding ports, I cut small hole in the top, and glued a big, fat rubber washer over it. My little travel-size plastic bottles pop right in and stay in place. Nifty!


----------



## alicenwnderlnd (Apr 27, 2011)

Sporeworld said:


> I'm very new to the buttfly cages, but I put wax paper on the bottom, zipper on the side, and clear side facing forward. I'm considering cutting out the plastic, and replacing it with wider gauge mesh. Or even a very thin sheet of plexiglass (of course, I probably won;t be able to fold it properly).
> 
> Also, because I'm a fan of feeding ports, I cut small hole in the top, and glued a big, fat rubber washer over it. My little travel-size plastic bottles pop right in and stay in place. Nifty!


thats a very good idea! gets my creative mind flowing!


----------

